# Sound cloud



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Is there already a thread where people post their sound clouds?
After using Garageband for 2 days and writing 80s rock riffs I figured I wanted to make one.
This will detail my journey into learning how to use my computer.

I suggest you also put yours, now that I have taken the plunge and set the bar very low! 


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-409211899


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If that is the low bar, I do not think you will see anything from me for a Looooooong time


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

In the "Band Lounge......" for posting clips.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I use Soundcloud to keep track of songs I'm writing or trying to write. I also use it to post some improv challenges from another forum. During the pandemic, not being able to play with others I really got into the challenges. They cover a lot of genres I would never have played. It is a great leaning experience.


__
https://soundcloud.com/kerrydbrown


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Four or five tracks may be actually enjoyed by friends and family. I keep my playlist short.

And, the more you post (anywhere), the more you are ignored. Regardless of talent and ability. 

Best response on the song-writing forum at once a month or so.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@RBlakeney 

Cool stuff. Especially test#3. Flock of Seagulls ("Flock of ShitHawks", my late brother used to call them.) 

First test, the Jazzy one, is super cool. Congrats man yer on yer way!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> @RBlakeney
> 
> Cool stuff. Especially test#3. Flock of Seagulls ("Flock of ShitHawks", my late brother used to call them.)
> 
> First test, the Jazzy one, is super cool. Congrats man yer on yer way!


Thanks haha. Test 1 is the only one I actually recorded using a guitar amp rather than plugging into my interface and using Garageband amps.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Four or five tracks may be actually enjoyed by friends and family. I keep my playlist short.
> 
> And, the more you post (anywhere), the more you are ignored. Regardless of talent and ability.
> 
> Best response on the song-writing forum at once a month or so.


I don’t really post on Soundcloud for others although if someone enjoys them that is great. It more for me to keep a record of what I’ve been doing. I’ll hear something on the radio, in a grocery store, wherever and it will remind of of something I’ve done. I can go to Soundcloud on my phone, iPad, laptop, etc. and try to see why it reminded me. I also use it to share tracks with other musicians for collaboration. I also use it go back and see if I can improve on an improv I did a while ago. The improv challenges are mostly one and done. I listen to the backing track a couple of times then hit the record button.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Kerry Brown said:


> I don’t really post on Soundcloud for others although if someone enjoys them that is great. It more for me to keep a record of what I’ve been doing. I’ll hear something on the radio, in a grocery store, wherever and it will remind of of something I’ve done. I can go to Soundcloud on my phone, iPad, laptop, etc. and try to see why it reminded me. I also use it to share tracks with other musicians for collaboration. I also use it go back and see if I can improve on an improv I did a while ago. The improv challenges are mostly one and done. I listen to the backing track a couple of times then hit the record button.


I plan on using it the same way mostly. Something to jsut keep track of progress day 2 and beyond!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

*Latest demo for online "bandmates" to help pimp it. Always fun to see how these things turn out.*


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-453487393-638909333%2Fblue-collar-dollar-no-master

*Blue Collar Dollar*

The blue collar dollar gonna be worth nothin some day
When hyperinflation takes its value away

The blue collar dollar won't be worth much anymore
They won't want it at the bank, they won't take it at the store.

Those dollars won't keep a roof over your head,
They won't even buy you a loaf of bread.

The blue collar dollar won't be worth a dime
Save all you want, it's just a waste of time.

The old paper dollar may have built the Middle Class,
But the new plastic dollar won't even wipe your ass.

The blue collar dollar won't pay off any debt
If The Man can't own ya, he'd rather see you dead.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

RBlakeney said:


> Is there already a thread where people post their sound clouds?
> After using Garageband for 2 days and writing 80s rock riffs I figured I wanted to make one.
> This will detail my journey into learning how to use my computer.
> 
> ...


I liked number 1 the best... the jazzy sounding track. It also sounded the least cluttered, frequency wise. I don't know if you eq'd the tracks, but it sounds like you could try to isolate the individual tracks within the songs with some heavy frequency cuts. Keep going!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I don't know if this is guitar forum-appropriate, but here's my SoundCloud. Most tracks are more than 7 years old, and there's very little guitar involved. Mainly down tempo atmospheric, ambient, glitched-out beats, field recordings, some film cue sounding tracks, a lot leaning towards horror.


__
https://soundcloud.com/polyslax


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

polyslax said:


> I liked number 1 the best... the jazzy sounding track. It also sounded the least cluttered, frequency wise. I don't know if you eq'd the tracks, but it sounds like you could try to isolate the individual tracks within the songs with some heavy frequency cuts. Keep going!


very little mixing and eq'ing so far, that's what I have been working on today to start figuring out a small bit. Im trying to not jump in and try to do it all at once, but doing poorly with that. haha


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoyed these a lot. Great stuff.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> @RBlakeney
> 
> Cool stuff. Especially test#3. Flock of Seagulls ("Flock of ShitHawks", my late brother used to call them.)
> 
> First test, the Jazzy one, is super cool. Congrats man yer on yer way!


My buddy used to say about Flock of Seagulls "gettin' through like on a haircut".


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

RBlakeney said:


> Is there already a thread where people post their sound clouds?
> After using Garageband for 2 days and writing 80s rock riffs I figured I wanted to make one.
> This will detail my journey into learning how to use my computer.
> 
> ...


The first test is a neat little blues-y solo piece. I liked it.
The synthy-tones in the others have a very palpable videogame vibe, like something between Sonic/Megaman going on there. Pretty cool stage select themes.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine is in my signature.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I use soundcloud for the covers i record...my first recordings are on there..and some newer stuff as well



__
https://soundcloud.com/mad-wet-sea%2Fsets%2Fshipwrecked-covered-by-the-sea


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Haven't looked at my SoundCloud lately. I should clean it up as I only really have it for students to use the examples.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Man, everyone has so much material. Just realizing how prolific you folks are is inspirational


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

polyslax said:


> I don't know if this is guitar forum-appropriate, but here's my SoundCloud. Most tracks are more than 7 years old, and there's very little guitar involved. Mainly down tempo atmospheric, ambient, glitched-out beats, field recordings, some film cue sounding tracks, a lot leaning towards horror.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/polyslax


I dug it, but I couldn't listen to all in a sitting. Very prolific, and some interesting vivid sampling work. I'm wondering which DAW you used.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I dug it, but I couldn't listen to all in a sitting. Very prolific, and some interesting vivid sampling work. I'm wondering which DAW you used.


Thanks very much!

These were all done in Ableton Live.


----------

